# Summer Bay Desert Club?



## Art4th (Mar 9, 2008)

Any scoop on what's going on? Has construction actually started? Projected completion date?

Art


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 10, 2008)

According to Victor (mgr.) they will transfer reservations between August and November.  We will be in by November 1st.

I recently had my Summer Bay dep. with RCI pulled out and it will be back in my acct. at the end of the week (as per RCI supervisor).

We can't go to Las Vegas next year.  I'll be interested to see if RCI dep. my week as a 1 or 2 bedroom since I won the lottery and will have a 2 bedroom at the new location.

Hopefully we'll hear something official by mail in the near future.

Anne


----------



## roadtriper (Mar 14, 2008)

anne1125 said:


> Hopefully we'll hear something official by mail in the near future.
> 
> Anne



So they keep saying!   at least the silence is consistant!   RT


----------



## Mimi (Mar 14, 2008)

We'll be staying at SBR the last 2 weeks of April. I have no intention of changing to points, but still agreed to take another tour on 4/20. Since we don't need accommodations, we will get a $75. Visa gift card instead. Will let you know how things are progressing when I can see for myself.


----------



## janapur (Mar 15, 2008)

I just spoke to Andrea in management (she's so great BTW). All units have been gutted and walls are getting their first coat of paint. She expects that we'll be placed in the new resort beginning in July! Seems early to me, but she said Harrahs is in a big hurry to get the land.

Check in and admininstration will take a bit longer, as they want to get the units done first. I don't care. I'll check in at a 7-11 if it means I'll be staying at the new resort.


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Janapur, that's the first concrete statement I've heard about the new units.

Really wish we could go next year but I am surprised how much the airfare from Phila. is.  

We deposited our week but it is still a 1 bedroom dep (even though we will be a 2 bedroom by the time this exchange happens in April of 2009).  Oh well, we can't do anything about that.

I look forward to reading everything my fellow tuggers find out and experience about Summer Bay Desert Club over the next year or so.

Anne


----------



## stevedmatt (Mar 17, 2008)

Anne, did you check airfare from AC? I think they may have stopped the direct flights, but their prices are usually very good.


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 18, 2008)

Steve, I just looked at Spirit's website and didn't see Las Vegas listed from AC.  Is there another airline?

Anne


----------



## Art4th (Mar 18, 2008)

anne1125 said:


> Steve, I just looked at Spirit's website and didn't see Las Vegas listed from AC.  Is there another airline?
> 
> Anne



Southwest has flights for under $300 RT from PHL. You can probably do even better depending on when you want to go.

Art


----------



## stevedmatt (Mar 18, 2008)

anne1125 said:


> Steve, I just looked at Spirit's website and didn't see Las Vegas listed from AC.  Is there another airline?
> 
> Anne




No, your not missing it. I missed it. I knew they stopped the direct flights, but since they also stopped the Detroit flight, you can't even get there with Spirit anymore. 

This is very disappointing to me as I usually get to Vegas once a year and it has always been under $250 RT. Our last trip was only $110 RT. 

Sorry to misinform you.


----------



## sfoxxx (Mar 19, 2008)

I just made a trade at Summer Bay in Las Vegas (6/14/2009). Does that mean that I will be staying at the new Summer Bay Desert Club?


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 19, 2008)

According to the property mgr., Victor, it does.  He said that it starts Nov. of this year.

Anne


----------



## bookworm (Mar 19, 2008)

My husband has a trade into Summer Bay for Nov. 1. I am hoping he can be in a beautiful new unit. He is bringing some friends for a convention and I know it would be a great bonus if they could experience the new site (though I'm not hyping it yet - things can always be held up for one reason or another). I'll try to get him to bring back photos if I can...


----------



## EileenSRN (Mar 20, 2008)

*New configuration?*

It seems like a year ago, there was a full description of how the trade was going to work. Pictures of the new layout, named sections - Fountains - comes to mind. I can't find it. Anyone point me in the right direction? I'm looking at ebay and thinking this will be close to last chance to get into this soon-to-be-great resort.
Eileen


----------



## Mimi (Mar 22, 2008)

This site is in my favorites...hope it works for you. I am able to check out the new resort, floor plans, etc.  My daughter is at Summer Bay now, and she was told the new resort will be ready by the end of July.  :whoopie: 

http://deedexchange.summerbayresort.com/IMI_1342_W1.html


----------



## roadtriper (Mar 25, 2008)

*Newsleter*

Well the Newsletter they have been promising finaly showed up today 
Fancy 4 page Full Color Glossy Brochure type document.   looks like the move is going to be done in "Phases"  starting in Aug. and ending with a "Grand Opening" in Nov.    The 2008 Owners meeting and HOA Board elections will be Sat June 21.     Anyone wanting to run for the HOA Board has to have their Application(Bio) submitted to the Secretary by March 31st. !  (6 days)  

And it looks like we get our own Desert Club Photo ID to gain access to the property?  

I'm Very Glad to finaly have a newsletter ,and hope they continue with it as promised.   I'd like to see more content and less "Glitz"   I'd be curious to hear what other owners think!     RT


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow Bob that's good news.  I didn't get a newsletter, hopefully soon.

So glad to hear an update.  Thanks.


----------



## abdibile (Mar 29, 2008)

Does anyone know for sure what happens to the deeds that have not been transferred to the new location?

Is it safe to buy an "old" unconverted resale Summer Bay week at this time? 

Can it be converted to the new location or is there a deadline after which no exchanges to the new location are possible anymore?

Could it happen that after the purchase/closing process is completed some deadline has passed and deeds can not be exchanged to the new resort anymore and are practically worthless?

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## roadtriper (Mar 30, 2008)

*ASK before you buy*



abdibile said:


> Does anyone know for sure what happens to the deeds that have not been transferred to the new location?
> 
> Is it safe to buy an "old" unconverted resale Summer Bay week at this time?
> 
> ...



Wow, that is a very good question!   I don't think it has been answered  to anyones satisfaction.    Here are MY assumptions.  if someone is wanting to sell or get rid of their interval at Summer Bay Las Vegas, they would have no reason to NOT do the deed transfer as it cost's them nothing and is just a matter of paperwork. and the new resort would seem to hold more value than the old resort!  the folks who were holding out on purpose felt that they owned a piece of Valuable Las Vegas "Land"  and are probably still waiting for their "windfall" and aren't activley trying to sell their interval.    and there are bound to be a small % of folks who just "Have no Clue"  don't know what they own and don't know what they are trying to sell.  The safe Bet is to ASK the Question of the seller!  "Has this deed been submitted for transfer to the new resort?"      I can't Imagine that the resort Could/or Would abandon any owner/ deed who/that was current on their Maint fees, they would be pushing for them to transfer into the new property.  if a owner/interval is Delinquent then all bet's are off!  the Easy path for them would be to forclose the interval.    Worst case senario... most of the Timeshare resellers, even the ones that draw a lot of contraversy will refund your money if a deal goes south.       Again these are MY  opinions/assumptions    RT


----------



## abdibile (Mar 31, 2008)

I also thought that noone could sell his "old" deed now if he is not totally out of his mind.

But if it is a postcard company this could be different. 

They have no clue or can not make their victim to transfer the deed to the new resort without the victim realizing he made a big mistake.


----------



## EileenSRN (Mar 31, 2008)

I think I'm glad I decided not to bid on the Bankruptcy unit on ebay last week. I did try to get some info from Summer Bay in LV, but they wouldn't tell me anything. I never thought to ask if a deed to the oul resort was still valid.
Thanks for the heads up! I hope it goes well for the person who did buy it? Maybe they were sharper than I and knew they were OK.
Eileen


----------



## roadtriper (Mar 31, 2008)

I didn't mean to imply it wasn't safe to buy a resale right now.  it's just April and the final move isn't planned till Nov.  and no deadlines have been set that I know of.   as a matter of fact I'm sure the resort would love to get the untransfered deeds to surface.  I would'nt hesitate for a moment to purchase a Summer bay resale. as long as you do your due diligance and make sure all the fees are current.  but that holds true for any timeshare purchase. RT


----------



## EileenSRN (Mar 31, 2008)

Gee, thanks, RT! Guess we should have grabbed that one. Hubby and I have been talking all winter about whether to buy another week - out west this time. We've been watching tons of Summer Bay, Polo Towers, Peace Canyon, LV and Vista Mirage, Desert Breezes in PS. Finally decided to go for it! And they all dried up! I was going to start a thread "When are you too old to buy more weeks?". Maybe this is telling me something. We retire in 18 months. What do you guys think of the Consolidated group (Thaiti, Tahiti Village and Club De Soliel)?
Eileen


----------



## anapur (Apr 1, 2008)

The "developer" has what he needed:

Get approval by a super-majority of the owners for the move, so that the "developer" can get the surplus units and make a lot of money on these.

Why should they give a non-cooperating owner - who has just ignored what they sent him regarding the deed exchange for months - now still the good deal of a new deed at the new resort? 

They are just not dependent anymore on these few people who have not already transfered!

This investment opportunity / gamble has unfortunately passed.

I would never touch an old Summer Bay deed at this time.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 1, 2008)

*The new deeds mirror the old ones*



anapur said:


> The "developer" has what he needed:
> 
> Get approval by a super-majority of the owners for the move, so that the "developer" can get the surplus units and make a lot of money on these.
> 
> ...



The resort/developer has no right to simply "kill" a deed. If the owner had a deed at the old property and the minimum number of owners approved the deal to make a switch of resorts - which apparently happened - that "old" deed has a counterpart at the new resort even if it wasn't transferred but assuming the owner kept the fees up to date.  The only way the deeded property could be returned to the resort is through foreclosure - not because the physical property was transferred from one site to another. 

I do wonder what happened to those few that felt the deal was not good and refused to take part.  I wonder if now they plan to deed back their ownership (assuming SB allows that) or if they "will live" with the deeded ownership being based at a new resort.  They lost the battle but they still hold a valid deed unless they made a move to give it up or sell it.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 1, 2008)

EileenSRN said:


> Gee, thanks, RT! Guess we should have grabbed that one. Hubby and I have been talking all winter about whether to buy another week - out west this time. We've been watching tons of Summer Bay, Polo Towers, Peace Canyon, LV and Vista Mirage, Desert Breezes in PS. Finally decided to go for it! And they all dried up! I was going to start a thread "When are you too old to buy more weeks?". Maybe this is telling me something. We retire in 18 months. What do you guys think of the Consolidated group (Thaiti, Tahiti Village and Club De Soliel)?
> Eileen



Wait a little while and they'll be back. I've watched Vegas and Branson weeks off and on over the past few years. One month they'll be tons of weeks up for sale and then all of the sudden there are very few. What causes them to cycle like this I couldn't say but it's a lot like fishing. Some day's their biting and some days they're not.

As for Consolidated, they have nice enough resorts but Consolidated doesn't have any sort of internal trade provisions between the resorts they build. If Summer Bay allows internal exchanges between the resorts they manage that would be a benefit of owning with them over Consolidated.


----------



## anapur (Apr 2, 2008)

If you own an old deed, this is based on the old location.

After the decision that the old location is brought down, you have no right to use it anymore. That is like a very old resort just being given up as it would be too expensive to renovate. The deed is then just worthless because there is no resort anymore.

Why should there be any legal obligation of anybody to exchange your old deed to a new resort only because there was an offer to do so last year?

There just is no such legal obligation!





timeos2 said:


> The resort/developer has no right to simply "kill" a deed. If the owner had a deed at the old property and the minimum number of owners approved the deal to make a switch of resorts - which apparently happened - that "old" deed has a counterpart at the new resort even if it wasn't transferred but assuming the owner kept the fees up to date.  The only way the deeded property could be returned to the resort is through foreclosure - not because the physical property was transferred from one site to another.
> 
> I do wonder what happened to those few that felt the deal was not good and refused to take part.  I wonder if now they plan to deed back their ownership (assuming SB allows that) or if they "will live" with the deeded ownership being based at a new resort.  They lost the battle but they still hold a valid deed unless they made a move to give it up or sell it.


----------



## Art4th (Apr 2, 2008)

There must be a cut-off date for transferring the deeds to the new resort. Maybe someone with connections at the resort can ask about this date.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 2, 2008)

*The owner that didn't agree to the move still have rights*



anapur said:


> If you own an old deed, this is based on the old location.
> 
> After the decision that the old location is brought down, you have no right to use it anymore. That is like a very old resort just being given up as it would be too expensive to renovate. The deed is then just worthless because there is no resort anymore.
> 
> ...



Because you or the Association or the Developer can't simply take property rights owned and paid for by an individual.  I could see that the owner of the deed may not be able to use the new property until they accept a new deed BUT the ownership doesn't disappear simply because the property moved (again, assuming all fees have been kept up to date).  If the Association wants some lawsuits try simply extinguishing the ownership rights like that. 

By the way, who do you think would get those rights under the "they simply go away" plan?  The developer can't - there is an outstanding deed for it. The Association can't - the deed would have a cloud on it. It can be a mess to sort out but thats what a nearly unprecedented move of a resort like this can result in. But at some point the owners of un-transferred deeds/use rights will have to quit claim the property back to the Association or accept the new deed at the new property or sell their rights to a third party but, IMO, it can't just "go away" if they have paid their fees and for the original deed.  If they are delinquent then the Association can go through foreclosure as they would have before. But they can't just take it away.


----------



## roadtriper (Apr 2, 2008)

anapur said:


> The "developer" has what he needed:
> 
> Get approval by a super-majority of the owners for the move, so that the "developer" can get the surplus units and make a lot of money on these.
> 
> ...



Wow,  for someone who posted "Hi, I'm, a Newbie"  just 3 weeks ago, you have pretty strong feelings about the Summer Bay deal???  some history here maybe?   RT


----------



## anapur (Apr 3, 2008)

No history, never owned there, but thought of buying recently. 

After reading hundreds of posts I made up my opinion which I wanted to share here so that noone wastes money on that. 

If you do not want to hear it, I will shut up.


----------



## roadtriper (Apr 3, 2008)

anapur said:


> No history, never owned there, but thought of buying recently.
> 
> After reading hundreds of posts I made up my opinion which I wanted to share here so that noone wastes money on that.
> 
> If you do not want to hear it, I will shut up.



All opinions are certianly welcome here on TUG, as are opinions of opinions!  RT


----------



## janapur (Apr 5, 2008)

OK, I´ll be the test sample. I currently have a 1BR (didn´t make the lottery cutoff) in escrow with one of the larger PCCs. I´m comfortable that I will be refunded if the deal doesn´t go through, as I´ve purchased many weeks from this seller.

I was told by the resort that I can transfer the deed to the new resort upon completion and resort notification of the sale. As long as the fees are current, I don´t see why this would be a problem. I´ll post the results. I must say that I, too am surprised by the negative tone on this thread. A move such as this is unprecidented and does take time . . . simmer down please.

Jana


----------



## abdibile (Jun 17, 2008)

*deed invalid*

Here is my update on transferring an "old " deed':

I bought one in April and it was recorded late May.

Today I received from the closing company:

"Good Afternoon, this e-mail is in regards to your Summer Bay Las Vegas property purchase. Recently we have received information from the resort that they are in the transition of changing their names and parcel numbers. The resort will now be known as Desert Club. We have been instructed to refrain from continuing the transfer of ownership."

I talked to IMI and they informed me that the recorded deed was invalid as it was recorded after the Summer Bay Resort went through the final property closing on April 29, 2008.

Quite confused right now


----------



## EileenSRN (Jun 17, 2008)

I wouldn't panic yet. The seller will have to send the deed to Summer Bay and have them issure a new one in the new resort name. Then it can be transferred into yours. Trouble there is...did the seller leave it in the old owners name and not transfer the title to the company? If so, the seller has to go back to the old owner and have them get the deed exchanged. Runs the risk of them changing their mind.  Bottom line, who ever's name is on the deed in hand must exchange it for a new one before ownership can change. And I was kicking myself for not buying one a few month's back when there was a bunch on ebay. Ended up with Vacation Village in FLL and Orlando.
Good Luck,
Eileen


----------



## abdibile (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

Seller is a postcard company, so the old owner is still on the deed


----------



## stevedmatt (Jun 17, 2008)

Now you guys are making me wonder if my transfer will happen without going through this. The deed is in the sellers name but has not been transfered to Desert Club.

Should I notify the seller that this is likely to happen in our situation? We are about 1 month into the closing process.


----------



## EileenSRN (Jun 17, 2008)

I would call and ask the seller if the deed had been updated to the new name. If not, they will need to do it. Apparently the resort will no longer recognize a deed in the old Summer Bay name.
Good Luck,
Eileen


----------



## janapur (Jun 18, 2008)

EileenSRN said:


> I wouldn't panic yet. The seller will have to send the deed to Summer Bay and have them issure a new one in the new resort name. Then it can be transferred into yours. Trouble there is...did the seller leave it in the old owners name and not transfer the title to the company? If so, the seller has to go back to the old owner and have them get the deed exchanged. Runs the risk of them changing their mind.  Bottom line, who ever's name is on the deed in hand must exchange it for a new one before ownership can change. And I was kicking myself for not buying one a few month's back when there was a bunch on ebay. Ended up with Vacation Village in FLL and Orlando.
> Good Luck,
> Eileen



Exactly! Recent buyers need not worry. The resort recognizes that some deed transfers are in limbo and will work with all parties. Mine went through without a hitch.


----------

